# Pregnant Guppy and Platy



## game_killer (Dec 11, 2008)

Hey everyone, just had a question
i have 4 pregnant fish in my tank (2 guppy, 2 platy)
This morning i saw a fry swimming around and it went hiding in the foliage, didnt see it after that though.
I watched my fish for the rest of the day and non of them had anymore babies... 
should i be expecting more babies soon?
heres some pictures of my fish:


----------



## PPulcher (Nov 17, 2006)

Depending on the temperature of the tank, you might see new drops of fry every 30 days or so.


----------



## game_killer (Dec 11, 2008)

The tank temperature is always 80 F,
btw all my fish still look pregnant and have the gravid spot,
even when my platy goes into the light, you can see shadows of egg like things inside of her belly


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

my platy are perma pregnant....mine dropped some again today. I am getting new fry every week almost. 

you have a lovely platy btw.


----------



## game_killer (Dec 11, 2008)

YEAAAAAAAAAAAAHH!!
I CAUGHT THE LITTLE BABY !!
now its in a breeding trap, but i donno what species its from guppy or platy?
is there a way to tell the difference or do guppy and platy fry look the same?


----------



## [email protected]$H!F (Nov 11, 2007)

My swordtails are also pregnant. Actually, been many times before. I see fry the first day but dont see them again. They get eaten and thats for sure. Just make sure there is enough foilage in there for them for best survival rates.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

good luck in catching them... I have one or two still in my main tank and the pregnant female wisened. I can't catch her either.


----------



## game_killer (Dec 11, 2008)

ONE MORE! i caught another one hiding in my java moss, now i have two
they're bigger than what i was expecting to see, 
here they are ! :


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Ah the excitement of births. I just got a whole bunch of them in my guppy trap. some are from a previous birth. 

Welcome to the world of live births...you'll start saying OH NO! more!!! as your bioload goes nuts


----------



## game_killer (Dec 11, 2008)

hahah I see where youre getting at, 
i have a 55 gal i think that should be enough for quite a few new fry. I just dont know what to do with my angelfish, theyre gonna eat the babies later on, theyre small now.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I have 18 babies caught thus far, 14 are from today. 

if you have thick enough growth, I belive your fish will beable to survive. I have a "wall" of cardamine lyrata, riccia and java moss growning into each other which is very hard for any fish larger than a 4 week old fry to get into.


----------



## dekstr (Oct 23, 2007)

Congratulations!

Make sure they don't get eaten by the adults.

And have a plan for where to keep the fry, because they will keep growing, then they might start making babies of their own. Then their parents will keep making babies and before you know it you have a tank full of fish!

I ended up giving away all my guppies that way because it was just too much work taking care of more and more fish. lol


----------



## dekstr (Oct 23, 2007)

Oh yeah plants and cover tend to do a great job of protecting them from their parents, and usually within a few weeks they become too large to eat and fast enough to evade death.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Oh god yeah... I removed almost all my females to a tank where I can catch everyone....they breed so readily, and so are the young. I beleive though that many of mine fell victim to hungry danio.


----------



## game_killer (Dec 11, 2008)

Wow, their growth rate is amazing. 
Any advice on how to tell if theyre guppies or platys in their early stages?


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

this was my platy fry when I got em...less than a cm long...

















looks like this now...








and one of them might be preggers too...

the guppies tend to be more elongated in the tail...








still waiting for the one above to drop some fry.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

found a shot with both in it...


----------



## game_killer (Dec 11, 2008)

Then I believe i have some baby guppies to watch out for !!! 
Thank you for the pictures !


----------



## sawman88 (Sep 29, 2008)

heh yeah . breeding guppies can be fun. i did it for a lil while. my favourite part was watching them grow. they were mostly the same cour but i got a few really nice onve and got rid of the rest. i plan to breed them again, they are pregnant i just need to set up some fry traps or maybe just lots of plants grow them up and use them as dithers. o no.. did i say that on a board filled with guppy lovers


----------

